# Micro Mullet?



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

quick question. does anybody else use Micro Mullet HBs by Lively Lures.

I bought one a few weeks ago as part of my ongoing quest to find a lure that catches as well as my beloved SX40s, only cheaper.

Took it for a walk down the Burrum River on Friday and also trolled a SX40 (blue gill) at the same time.

The score for the day was astonishing.

Micro mullet - 7 estuary cod 38 to 49cm and 3 bream (legal)
SX40 - 1 cod, one bream and one moses perch (all undersize)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

needless to say, I have ordered a "few" more mullet


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

G'day hairymick,
About 4 weeks back I pulled one out of a tree opposite a local bridge.From memory it had a green back with pink sides and belly.
Tied it on as I had no joy with what I was useing and shortly after lost it and half of the leader. Thats fishing I suppose.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Mick

Micro Mullet have a pretty good reputation for producing flathead along with most other estuary lure favourites. Bit like the ecogears in that there is not much that won't have a go at them.

Attack minnows are still produce best for me tho. Maybe because they get more time than anything else.

Rob.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Hairy,

I've been using the fluoro Pink Micro Mullets and they work a treat on the bream. They dive a little deeper than my beloved Juro Pygmy so if the water is over 3 meters, they are what I'll throw on my line.

cheers,

Cid


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Mick,

Just been looking through MO catalogue and for under $10 check out:

Kokoda FatR's
Kokoda Sprog
Smilin Jacks Jacks baby
Taylor made tiny nugget (getting too expensive $12.95)
Deception lures Palemon (again, just over $10)
Tilsan Bass

Good luck in your pursuit of those BAStard fish (Barra excluded)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Mick
I picked a couple of micro mullet up yesterday so i'll let you know after the weekend, Hoping they will produce the goods.

My local BCF seems to have a good supply of the lively lures as well as the ecogear in stock

Cheers Dave


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The Micro Mullets are one of my favourite HB's.

I like the yellow/tiger stripe pattern.

I troll them around the headland points for tailor, squire, dart, kingies and trevally.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks heaps guys,

They have outfished everything else now four trips in a row. From Salt to Fresh.

BCF are opening in Hervey Bay on 2nd December so hopefully they will be stocking them and have some good opening specials. :twisted:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Mick,
I have used the MMs for ages on Flathead. Also just got back from up your way, posting a report soon! Thanks for the tips, they were absoutely spot on.
Cheers,
Jake


----------

